# Electronic or mouth call?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is your preference between recorded calls and a mouth call? From the numerous videos that I have watched of the pros it seems overwhelmingly popular for the mouth calls; of course, these are pros. 

As far as electronic calls go, $400-$600 is out of the question, I have one with 5 recorded sounds; what other creative options have you come up with? I have heard of people using recorded sounds on an mp3 player or a CD hooked up to a speaker working, of course, no remote for that setup. What other options can work?

If you prefer a mouth call; what are your tools (calls) of choice?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I use both calls on every set up. They both have their purpose and they both are very effective.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I use both calls on every set up. They both have their purpose and they both are very effective.


+1 I've read several articles saying the same thing. Yes I can read a little.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Ive heard to use a electronic howl, and then use a hand distress call. This is what I use, and it is a great combo.


----------

